# ???



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

has anyone ever heard of the bloodline jeep or wallace??


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

anyone??????


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Jeep is my very favorite old school dog.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [2] :: CRENSHAW'S JEEP (4XW)


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Try the bloodline discussion link. You'll have better luck there. 
I have seen jeep mentioned on the forum before


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

the guy i got lil'man from told me that was his bloodlines. and he had papers on him but he is gone now ( big house).. guess ill never c them papers now


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Pitbull


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

yep the rednose on my profile


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

hehe it hink he means click the word pitbull and some info will come up.

heres some more info on the Ch http://www.sporting-dog.com/select-pages/jeepstory.html


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

oh oops my bad


----------

